# Establishing springtails inside a vivarium



## UmbraSprite (Mar 2, 2007)

I was wondering what the best substrate to use to establish springtails.

I am using the Atlanta Botanical Gardens mix under moss which does contain charcoal although I used a thin (1 inch) layer. Is there anything additional I should add to the tank? Or maybe feed my collembola food into the tank?

Thanks!


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

Ive always had massive amounts of springtails in vivs where leaf litter was used. Either they hide better, or are not as prolific, under moss.


----------



## thumbnail (Sep 18, 2005)

*springtails*

I have had luck with seeding the tank with some springtails and letting them take it over for a month. I add cucumber peelings until I am ready to add frogs. Once you can see an abundance of them its time to add frogs. You dont want to quit feeding them though. I have had luck with just occasionally adding a small pinch of fish food or some type of pelleted food in places where you cant see it. The springtails will continue to feed off of this and breed. Just be sure to keep some leaf litter so not all of the springtails get gobbled up. The mix you are talking about is fine just make sure to keep feeding the springtails. They will feed on the poop, mold, decaying plants, and so on and so forth, but I still like to make sure that there is plenty of food to keep the springtails going.


----------



## SusannahJoy (Jul 3, 2006)

When I set up a new tank I just add springtails to the substrate. I arrange everything, plant everything, then toss some fish food onto a log or something. The springtails quickly find their food and the population explodes. When it gets to the point where everything in the tank is covered in them (usually a month or so), I add frogs. It takes several months before I need to add more.


----------



## perrocabronus (Mar 24, 2007)

do i have to keep springtails alwais in the viv???
is fish food the only food source??


----------



## thumbnail (Sep 18, 2005)

*springtails*

No you dont have to have springtails in the viv, but they do serve as a secondary food for adults and a primary food for thumbnail froglets. As for the fish food, No you dont have to use fish food, any thing that will mold will work. A few examples off the top of my head are uncooked rice, vegateble peelings, and there is a commercial food available through a few vendors.


----------

